# Barbara Schöneberger @ Polettos Kochschule 16-11-2008



## addi1305 (22 Nov. 2008)

​


----------



## johnny0815 (22 Nov. 2008)

vielen dank


----------



## mark lutz (22 Nov. 2008)

ja da ist einiges daneben gegangen feine bilder danke


----------



## armin (22 Nov. 2008)

so ist der Nudelteig richtig, macht sie gut


----------



## Tokko (22 Nov. 2008)

Schönen Dank für Babs.:thumbup:


----------



## seppl03 (23 Nov. 2008)

Danke für die Bilder von Barbara!


----------

